# Vivaldi's four season- played by a duo of popular heavy metal guitarists?



## Knhee (Dec 28, 2012)

Although I prefer the orchestral version to Summer, personally I think this is still great:





By the way I am not a fan of heavy metal punk rock music etc.

What do you think of it??

I play only classical acoustic guitar so am not sure how electric guitars work but the sound of one of those guitars seems to slightly resemble a violin.


----------

